# Process of adding a spouse to an existing PR visa application‏



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

I would like to seek some professional immigration advice. My situation is this. I applied for a PR visa via the FSW scheme which they started processing back in June 2007. I have provided all the necessary documents that were required for as the prinicpal applicant and I have also undergone a medical (July 2010).
I am currently awaiting my PPR.

My marital status changed from single to married from the 31st May 2010. I have provided the following documents regarding my spouse to the CHC in London:


Schedule 1 Background/Declaration Form
Additional Family Information (IMM5406)
Bankers draft of $550CAD
2 photos (of spouse)
Spouse copy of passport (Indian) including UK spouse visa stamp
Spouse copy of Birth certificate
Copy of Marriage certificate
Copy of wifes degree and results transcript
Photos of wedding ceremony before, reception and after the marriage (I have DVD for this if they require and photo albums including a wedding reception invite.)
An explanation on how I met my wife
An explanation as to why prinicpal applicant and wife live apart (She is no longer lives apart from me as her UK spouse visa came through and is currently residing with me here in London.)

I would like to know roughly how long this will all take and if there would be any problems with the information that I have provided. Are there other couples who are in the similar position as myself? If so, what was the result of their situation? What could I do to improve my situation in the current circumstances that I am in?


----------

